# Sonic Generations "Time Eater" Problem



## turbosnake (12. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
ich habe beim Kampf gegen den "Timer Eater" meine Probleme:
1) Ich finde nur die Ringe am Anfang und sterben dann weil ich keine neuen finde
2) Weiß ich nicht mal was ich genau machen soll.

Wäre schon wenn ihr helfen könnt.


----------



## GxGamer (27. Dezember 2011)

Schau doch mal auf Youtube nach Lets Plays, die sind in der Regel bis Abspann durchgespielt.


----------

